# Over Spray Removal



## RustySpokes (Jul 8, 2009)

I've picked up a '46 Schwinn straightbar autocycle in original paint.  Unfortunately, on the front fender and light there is black over spray.  It's pretty hard to see on the fender but on the cream colored light it's obvious.  The over spray is from a paint job of a classic car that was done years ago.  Any tips on over spray removal that will do the least harm to the original paint would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JLarkin (Jul 8, 2009)

If you can get your hands on a claybar, those will work quite well.  If not, then I suggest 3000 grit wet/dry sandpaper (may have to go to a bodyshop supply store for this, it feels like a paperbag but does work).   Finish it out with polishing compound and then a glaze.  Should remove everything.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 8, 2009)

if its fresh overspray I use 409


----------



## sensor (Jul 8, 2009)

JLarkin said:


> If you can get your hands on a claybar, those will work quite well.  If not, then I suggest 3000 grit wet/dry sandpaper (may have to go to a bodyshop supply store for this, it feels like a paperbag but does work).   Finish it out with polishing compound and then a glaze.  Should remove everything.




thats about what id suggest also(except i generally use 2000 followed by 4000.......but apples and oranges )


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah  clay bar does work very well I used that before forgot about it


----------

